# Don't Bother



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have had mixed results with HF sand paper. Some wet/dry I bought was very good and some I bought didn't last 10 minutes.
I have had good luck with their sanding cylinders.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I use mirka Abranet paper. It's a see through mesh. The good about it is that it doesn't clog and I'm still using grits two years later. It just doesn't seem to wear out. The downside is that being mesh the hooks can poke through and wear away causing you to need to replace your sanding disk. You absolutely need to use the hook/loop buffer pad that they sell that goes between your sander and the paper. Do that and this stuff works great and literally takes forever to wear out.


----------



## Deycart (Mar 21, 2012)

I also would not bother with the regular paper below 400 girt. Just garbage. Especially the 320 400 girt that is light grey. One rub and most of the grit came off. Just trash.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Another vote for Abranet. Considering how long it lasts, it is the cheapest sandpaper I have ever used. The backing will wear out before the grit. I then save it to use by hand.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I've heard good things about their sanding cylinders. As well as good things about their oscillating spindle sander. Their garnet sandpaper is terrible. I haven't used their aluminum oxide or silicon carbide (wet) sandpaper.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Not disc's but I once purchased the Harbor Freight "sanding blocks". Without a doubt the biggest ripoff I have ever purchased for my shop. I couldn't throw them in the garbage fast enough…................


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

The cylinders work pretty well, about as good as the stock ones you buy at HD.
The discs I have had poor use, and the belts come apart due to the cheap piece of tape they use to hold it together, but I have also found this tape on some belts sold at Lowes. It's a blue tape, just look inside the belt and see if it is there.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a lot of stuff from HF just due to the price , but when it comes to sandparer or saw blades I just don't bother as most every thing in the catagory I have gotten was mostly junk.
I do have the 12 SCMS and the 12 speed benchtop drill press and the older plate joiner and all seem to work just fine for me except the plate joiner fence is a pain to ge set right but outher than that it cuts slots just fine for me.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I buy all my disks from Klingspor. Never had a complaint.


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

Harbor Freight abrasives; like sanding with burned toast.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*" like sanding with burned toast."* LMAO : )


----------



## Everett1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Kingspor vote from me love that stuff


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Klingspor makes good stuff. I only have one complaint and that is for their sheet sandpaper. Their 2000 grit paper seems to be significantly rougher than 3M's 2000 grit sandpaper. I've used them both for sharpening tools and the Klingspor 2,000 leaves a rougher finish. It even feels rougher than 3M's silicon carbide 2,000 grit.

I've had some of their discs for the Work Sharp and they are great.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

the only sandpaper I get at HF is the 1" wide fabric backed rolls. It comes in a box from 150 to 400 grit. Looks to be the EXACT same paper woodcraft sells for 26$ except it's 10$ at HF. It lasts reasonably well. Their ROS stuff is plain junk. Klingspor all the way.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I haven't noticed that their abrasives are any worse than most out there. I just ordered some mirka Abranet paper from Amazon. I use a lot, LOT, of sandpaper on three 5" ORS ranging from 40 grit to 220.


----------

